

Ease Into Browser Based Design - rachelgertz
http://www.ngenworks.com/blog/ease-into-browser-based-design-with-style-guides/

======
rachelgertz
I'm curious to see what obstacles are in the way of going full out into
browser based design. Have you tried it?

